
Reflection on Brent Yorgey's Haskell Class - luu
http://limdauto.github.io/posts/2015-12-13-reflections-brent-yorgey-haskell-class.html
======
brudgers
The class:
[http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~cis194/](http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~cis194/)

Related discussion about the class:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6119783](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6119783)

------
cies
There's a guy names Chris Allen. He thought many Haskell and
collected+reviewed many free online resource --for the purpose of making it
easy for people from different background to pick the right material-- over
here:
[https://github.com/bitemyapp/learnhaskell](https://github.com/bitemyapp/learnhaskell)

He's currently writing a book, that will cost money ($59 I think), which has
beta-access and is IMHO already the best resource out there for most learners
of this wonderful language. More info on this here:

[http://haskellbook.com/](http://haskellbook.com/)

~~~
markeroon
Chris and Julie are doing a great job -- I've been enjoying working through
it.

